# Can anyone provide a review of their Bixby pellet stove?



## Chain (May 5, 2011)

I'm still engaged in the research for my next pellet stove and am wondering if we have any Bixby owners on this site.  If so, can you provide me with your opinion, thoughts, etc. of the Bixby?  I recall viewing the video posted on here by an owner from the New England area some time.  Are there any others who can discuss this product?  Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## KodiakII (May 5, 2011)

You might find more info if you call them a Bixby.  I looked at them six years ago when I bought my St. Croix, but didn't care for their looks.


----------



## ohbix (May 5, 2011)

My first response is lost!  I've had a bixby for 4 years; burnt primarily pellets, about 1 ton corn, and some raccoon contaminated horse feed.  Once the feed rate and fan speed are set, it's been easy.  Daily care consists of being certain it has fuel in the hopper, and when running fast and furious, to dump the ash pan every few days.  It has a self cleaning burn pot, large ash pan, and large hopper.  It uses a feed wheel w/ seal to add fuel.  I haven't yet had any problems w/ the above.  Only issues were the feed wheel seal, which wore year one from pellets.  My dealer obtained gasket material which looks the same as the original, but is higher percent silicone.  3 years and it's still pristine.  Other issue was noisy bearings year one in the convection fan.  Replaced bearings and all is good.  Might check Iburncorn forum under the Bixby section for more user information.   This winter we lost power; absolutely no smoke in the stove nor in the house and venting is 3' horizontal.  Can't comment on loudness as this is the only stove I've experienced.


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 5, 2011)

You'll have more luck over on iburncorn.com where there is an entire section just for Bixby's.  Look for 'rona', who is very familiar with them.  Those who have them, love them once they learn their 'habits'.  Programmable and troubleshoot from a computer or laptop.  Plenty of heat.


----------



## Chain (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the helpful info. everyone.....


----------



## Fsappo (May 5, 2011)

I've sold and used Bixbys.  It may be me but I wouldnt sell another one again even if I could buy it for free and sell it for $5K.  Well, maybe then.  They just seem to be a huge hassle and overly complicated.  Theres tons of other stoves I would buy before I bought a Bixby.


----------



## Chain (May 5, 2011)

Inferno,

Can you give me some specifics on how they are overly complicated?  Thanks.


----------



## Fsappo (May 5, 2011)

Ever look inside at the feedwheel system?  Thats a great one.  Also the ash extraction system.  Lets start here:
What is it about the Bixby that makes you interested in them?


----------



## Chain (May 5, 2011)

I was intrigued by the video a member on this forum posted some months back.  I like the combined intake/out-take chimney, it seemed very quiet, and I also like the looks of the stove as well as the automatic burn pot discharge feature.  The "cool to the touch" feature is also nice.....I'm also looking at Harman's and Napolian's as well.


----------



## Fsappo (May 5, 2011)

I'd stick with the Harman out of your choices.  Bixby is hardly in the pellet stove business any more.  They have one guy who handles tech support who hardly answers the phone and who you need to make an appointment with to talk to.  Nice guy, and tries his best.  A lot of pellet stoves are "cool" to the touch, but on any pellet stove the glass will still burn ya.  The ash dump works great, unless one of those motors, arms or linkages gets a little outa whack.  Also, in regards to a combo vent with outside air, you can look at the Metalbestos vent pipe.  Them and other chimney manufacturers have systems like that.  It is a quiet stove when none of the feed/ash dump motors are running.  I have a few in my showroom that burned along side of it and are much quieter.

So it is an intriguing stove.  It's a stove that on paper looks slick, but try selling and servicing them.  Its HELL.


----------



## Chain (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, Franks.  I clicked the website you have listed in your signature area.  I'm intrigued by the pellet grills you have on your site.  I assume they are pretty pricey compared with a gas grill?  Where is your business located?  It says north of Syracuse.  Where, exactly?


----------



## Fsappo (May 5, 2011)

We're in West Monroe.  Exit 32 off of 81.  Those Traeger grills are more than a typical grill, but man they are great cookers.  It tastes like your cooking over a wood fire, without all the work and drama.  We dont sell them too much anymore, but I'd be glad to show you one and tell you more about them.


----------



## Chain (May 5, 2011)

Franks,

Those grills look pretty neat.  I just happen to be in the market for a new grill as well.  In looking at the website it would appear they have three models.  Can you give me some idea on the price for all three models?  I assume they're much more expensive than a typical gas grill, correct?


----------



## Fsappo (May 5, 2011)

You can see the prices right on Traegers website.  The grills start at $399 new up to $3000.  I do have an older BBQ100...a VERY big one in my showroom.  Retailed for $2200, we're selling the display for $999.  If you want to talk more about our products and showroom, just email me.  Not supposed to really be hawkin my wares here.


----------



## Don2222 (May 6, 2011)

Hello

Here is Dave's thread with the video of his Bixby stove!

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/69591/


----------



## Countryboymo (May 6, 2011)

I have a Traeger little tex elite I think it is and have had it for almost a year.   It doesn't beat a charcoal grilled steak but it sure beats propane or the oven.  The ease of use is unbeatable also.  I can go outside and turn it on 'smoke' to ignite and walk away for 5 mins and it is up and running, shut the lid and set the thermostat at whatever temp I want and it does the rest.  I throw cheap pizza's on it and turn them into something better than the most expensive store bought frozen pizza.  I have done briskets and ribs and the best pulled pork I have ever tasted and best of all.... I can do it while working on the car or mowing the yard or even while browsing in here.  The only grill that is better is the MAK but they are a ton more money.


----------



## Chain (May 6, 2011)

Thanks again for all the helpful info. on the Bixby and the pellet grill...


----------



## Chain (May 6, 2011)

Any idea on how durable and long lasting the Treager grills are?  Can they be left outside and used during our very cold upstate, NY winters or must they be stored inside?  I ask because I use my grill year round and leave it outside during the winter completely exposed to the elements.  Given the Treager has electronics and moving parts, I assume this type of use isn't recommended, correct?


----------



## smwilliamson (May 6, 2011)

I have a few of these I maintain in New England. They seem to make their way here via PA. Not many dealers if any. Parts are somewhat proprietory as most of the systems used to run the stove are unique to a Bixby. This stove has tremendous flexibility to burn many different fuels. I find them to be a little noisy, especially at start up with the forced air system.,....but you need that with corn. The thing looks like a diner car or caboose and takes up a bit of real estate on a hearth pad. The stove is somewhat weak on radiant heat, but many pellet stoves are also. I haven't had anything to really repair on the 3 I routinely clean. The auger feed disc had some components that wear out and that bugger can get a little noisy. Feed motor is very strong and utilized a 1/2" drive...has sealed bearings and is positioned properly for self lubrication (grease doesnt fall to the side with no gears)

I'm  a proponent of quality stoves. I know the Bixby to be in this category. IF you are comparing stoves from the same category then I'd go with what you like. That makes you who YOU are. You may turn on a friend and they may buy one too. Bixby wouldn't mind I'm sure.


----------



## Fsappo (May 6, 2011)

Chain said:
			
		

> Any idea on how durable and long lasting the Treager grills are?  Can they be left outside and used during our very cold upstate, NY winters or must they be stored inside?  I ask because I use my grill year round and leave it outside during the winter completely exposed to the elements.  Given the Treager has electronics and moving parts, I assume this type of use isn't recommended, correct?



I bougt my 070 4 years ago when it was already 2 years old.  I leave it outside 24/7/365.  Never covered, in the CNY weather.  Starts up every time, no hassles.  That little grill is a tank.  I love how it cooks everything better than a gas grill.  A nice steak though, as mentioned above, cant beat my little $30 charcoal grill for steaks.


----------



## Chain (May 6, 2011)

Franks said:
			
		

> Chain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.....Sounds like it's built well.  I may have to consider this.  One more question, do I necessarily have to use the Treager brand pellets?  Seems any 100% hard wood pellet made purely from saw dust (and not anything else) would work.  I realize it voids the warranty, but I assume some owners have tried this approach?  Thoughts?


----------



## Delta-T (May 6, 2011)

I use a regular hard wood pellet in my pellet grill, no problems.


----------



## Chain (May 6, 2011)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> I use a regular hard wood pellet in my pellet grill, no problems.



No funky taste as a result, I assume?


----------



## Delta-T (May 6, 2011)

no, no funky taste....have used all the different flavored pellets as well. Have been using cubex in my grill pretty regularly for 2 years, nothing strange to report.


----------



## Chain (May 6, 2011)

I just opened one of the weekly newspapers we get here in the office and what did I notice?  An advertisement for The Hearth Shop in Rome and Utica, NY and in the ad is a picture of four grills.  Holland Epic Gas, Broil King, Big Green Egg Charcoal grills, and last but not least, Traeger Pellet grills.  Very surprised I haven't seen this before....Perhaps it's fate.  Nice to know there's a dealer close by.  Thanks for the replies, everyone....


----------



## Fsappo (May 6, 2011)

Big green egg is a super charcoal grill as well.  Buy one of those and a Traeger.  The hell with a pellet stove for right now.  Get your BBQ on.


----------



## Chain (May 6, 2011)

Not a bad thought as my Lopi pellet stove is still kicking just fine and made it through another winter with no problems.  The older model Lopi's (mine is a FoxFire) have their issues, but durability does not seem to be one of them, at least that's been my experience.  Those Green Eggs are pretty pricey, however.  If I wanted a charcoal grill, I'd just spring for the classic Weber and be done with it.....


----------



## smwilliamson (May 6, 2011)

anyone who cares to start a pellet grill topic, please do, we are getting off topic here. As far as I know Bixby doesn't make grills.


----------



## rona (May 15, 2011)

You asked about Bixbys and its interesting to read the responses.  Every stove has its good points and bad points and to further confuse that statement what is important to you may not be important to me. 
 Example is they have a large hopper for fuel and large drawer for ashes. This means less babysitting and if you use a thermostat it will provide even heat over a pretty large area due to its large convection fan. There is stoves advertised as whisper quiet but they don't say how much area they heat.
  You can hook the Bixby up to your computer and adjust the dump cycle and many other features with this stove. It can be set to shut off and a certain thermostat setting and restart automatically or it can slow the fire down to a "idle" until the thermostat calls for heat.
  The weak points I have found were weak bearings in the convection fan which cost about 10.00 for the pair and if you burn pellets the gasket material will fail sooner then if you burn corn.  This will cost about 4.00. Some of the ceramic igniters were bad but can be replaced reasonably with metal ones.  The exhaust system caused a lot of headaches and can be replaced with any 3 inch corn stove pipe. Most of the wear parts can be found.
   It doesn't have radiant heat and you can buy a nice screen for the door eliminating any "hot spots" kids can burn themselves on. There is no feeder auger to cause problems.
  Once a person updates the stove to the latest software and uses 3 inch exh and a outside fresh air system you should be able to adjust the air and fuel mix and basically just add fuel and dump and ash pan every few days. You should spend 1/2 a hour every 3 weeks to clean it. 
  I have helped a lot of people with their Bixby and once they figure out how it is supposed to work they get along great with it.
   This stove is different looking to be sure but its performance and dependability will match or surpass any other stove out there.


----------

